# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Random cave map & random wilderness map generators

## pyrandon

Here's a nifty random cave map generator by "Gozzy": 

http://www.gozzys.com/caves/generate.php


And here is the same site's random wilderness generator:

http://www.gozzys.com/wilderness/wildmap.php

----------


## RPMiller

Ok, that is just way too cool! I've been thinking about making another adventure for my kids and now I can! Thank you very much!

----------


## terrainmonkey

yeah, this is one i did with his random dungeon creator. great work. someone needs to email him and tell him to come over here.

----------


## RPMiller

He has comment boxes on those pages. Maybe we could leave comments on each page and refer to this site?

----------


## ravells

Thanks Don....that's a very handy tool. that cave generator would make some interesting texture maps or alpha maps in PSP.

Ravs

----------


## pyrandon

Nice little map, too, terrainmonkey.  Very fun, & with that generator I'll bet it was a snap!

I also need to try that texture map / alpha channel PS idea!

----------

